# 5-18,19,20-2012 flounder report



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Well after many many nights of depressing results,the tides are changing.:thumbup:

Many thanks to the lil tip in the right direction from a fellow member,you know who you are.:notworthy:

We went out friday night,wow what a ride.My poor lil jon boat got beat to death,had to "tack" into the waves that were crashing over the bow,really had me sweating for a little while.The wind was really howling,and we had a hard time finding calm water,but out perseverance paid off with 19 flatties.










Saturday night wasn't as good,only killed 10,and I didnt get any pics and they are already in filets.
I am very tired,worked all day friday,fished all night,got to sleep about 2 pm sat afternoon,woke up at 5 pm,went back and got home about 9 am,and now I'm writing this.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice,last night was pretty slow I ended up with 3


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good gigging trip. Lots of good eating from a trip like that.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job!!! Your doing real good drift. You didn't give up and it's paying off.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to try tonight,new area I havent been to,but the tide isnt no where near what I'd like it to be.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck tonght. The weather should be nice and calm.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet man nice haul


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

No fish...

Busted front end on my truck Damm dumb deer.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That sucks!!! I can't go either powerpack went out on my boat. Waiting on FedEx to get here with new one so I can go stick some fish.


----------

